

Creepy: FB uses your Google searches to suggest friend (and who knows what else) - DodgyEggplant

Just noticed that people I googled appeared after a few weeks in my FB "people you may know" list. Try that for yourself.
======
scaramanga
My housemates randomly appeared on my linkedin a few weeks after moving in. No
idea why, i'd never googled them or even emailed them afaik. Creepy.

------
raghav305
You should request for your Right-To-Information and find out if your google
search trends are being used by facebook and sue them both.

